# DTMF mas sony ericcson T226



## elo_nelus (Sep 4, 2007)

hola a todos-...

bueno necesito un poco de ayuda para decodificar los tonos a traves de un celular (sony ericcson t226), es decir que de este celular saco la señal para poder ingresarla a un decodificador como el cm8870 .. mi duda es de donde sacar este señal estaba pensando en la salida de audio para el manos libre que si no m equivoco es el pin 2 del t226 ... 

ojala q m puedan ayudar ... y dar ideas

saludos.


----------



## elo_nelus (Sep 6, 2007)

BUENO  ya solucione la falla que tenia era solo configurar la salida de audio del t226 
a traves de un comando at ... 

muchas gracias de todas maneras


----------



## orly (Sep 7, 2007)

Amigo me podrias ayudar con el circuito que utilizas para para decodificar los tonos DTMF del cell.
Ya que al momento estoy tratando de realizar lo mismo.
De antemano te agradezco ya ayuda proporcionada.

Saludos.

Orly


----------



## elo_nelus (Sep 23, 2007)

orly mira sabes lo que hice fue utilizar el DTMF CM8870 y sacar la salida de audio del celular t226 que es el pin 2 y el pin GND que es el 8.

a donde esta la entrada IN ahi puse la señal de audio del celular .
si tienes dudas me dices


----------



## Jahmi_Ras (May 3, 2010)

hi, dime como es eso de que usaste los comando at para sacar la señal adecuada de audio??????


----------



## hector88 (Abr 4, 2011)

como es que conectaste el celular al circuito? lo estoy intentando con cable jack pero no estoy seguro de que los cables los haya escogido correctamente


----------

